
Without Fail: Podcast with people who did hard things; what worked, what didn't? - sandebert
https://www.gimletmedia.com/without-fail
======
sandebert
This is a brand new podcast from Gimlet Media, where Alex Blumberg talk to
people who have done hard things.

I've listened to the first four episodes, and I'm hooked. These episodes Alex
talked to Andrew Mason (Groupon founder), Sophia Amoruso (Nasty Gal founder)
and Nina Jacobson (Very Successful Movie Producer, of Hunger Games, Crazy Rich
Asians etc fame).

They have all been very open and frank about their journey, and I found it
really interesting to listen to them. So I thought this might also be
interesting to the HN crowd. Recommended!

